# Dual Ethernet OpenVPN Configuration

## Ludeth

Hey all,

So have OpenVPN setup on my Gentoo box. Right now everything is great and I am using BTGuard. The issue is that I often SSH into my Gentoo box when I am away from home. Again this works fine so long as I am not on the BTGuard VPN. So here is my question:

I have two ethernet ports on my Gentoo box. Can I setup one on the VPN and the other on my local network so that I can still SSH in while on the VPN? 

If so, is there a torrent client I can bind to the VPN so it only uses the VPN connection?

Thanks,

Ludeth

----------

## Ludeth

Hey all, its been a while since I posted this and got now replies so I thought I would bump it...

Thanks,

Ludeth

----------

